# Softwares used to convert VCD to Divx/Xvid



## Dipen01 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well..

Many of us frequently convert VCD to DivX/Xvid to free up precious HDD space!!

Everybody uses different tools as per as thier need and requirements..

Which of these softwares do u use to convert DAT file to DixX/Xvid file ??

-- Pls post the reason also (advantages/disadvantages) --


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 12, 2005)

Gordian Knot (GK, Full) to convert DVD to XVID.

Note: You shouldn't have included VirtualDub and AutoGK as separate poll options. GK and AutoGK are just front-ends and both use VirtualDub in the background for the re-encoding part.

Keith


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 12, 2005)

I hardly do this thing, the thing is i cant get proper settings for myself, so i got myself a 250Gb HDD, but now i found that even that is full, i need some help with virtualdub.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Gordian Knot (GK, Full) to convert DVD to XVID.
> 
> Note: You shouldn't have included VirtualDub and AutoGK as separate poll options. GK and AutoGK are just front-ends and both use VirtualDub in the background for the re-encoding part.
> 
> Keith



Didnt know that.. thanx a lot

BTW what if some video file having little errors.

Coz Virtual Dub never accepts that file and if u try to use VCD gear to remove errors than it splits the file in several parts (once in my case it splitted it in 34 parts , some were of 2 sec so i dont think joining them again would be easy neither converting them seperately).

So what to use in that case...


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 13, 2005)

anyhow i use virtual dub, and i got my problem figured out.


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 13, 2005)

hi, i use Dr. divx. as it very simple and easy to use than other . many file formats are supported


----------



## rollcage (Oct 13, 2005)

For VCD: AimOne Video Converter

For DVD: No.1 Dvd Ripper 

Codec: VP62 


Read this thread too:
*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11772&highlight=*


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 13, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> For VCD: AimOne Video Converter
> 
> Codec: VP62
> 
> u]



Are u sure this one gives best performace. i mean less loss of video quality..BTW u convert it to divx or xvid or avi... which one..


----------



## rollcage (Oct 14, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> rollcage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The covertion time depends upon the hardware .. 

VP62 codec gives the best result .. at low bit-rates

btw you first have to convert .DAT file to .mpg using VCD Gear for good results
Then usin a ripping software will convert the .mpg into .avi using the selected codec (e.g. VP62) 
details are discussed in the topic..

So,

*READ THE TUTORIAL FROM THE COVERTING-CHAMP maverickrohan*

Just read the WHOLE thread from the given link .. your all problems will be solved.. 

Mods .. I  feel that link must be Sticky...

.


----------



## dhruv990 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry made a wrong vote:
I use virtual Dub for vcds
And AutoGK for dvds, simply beacause my rips come out to be like axxo's or any other reputed rippers.
Used to use wondershare or other video converters but then found them to be a waste because for the same quality, the file sizes were to large.
Moreover my avi files couldnt be played in my dvd player.
Hence i use the two programs best in the class and they are for free, dont really like video converters for such tasks any more because they are extremely limited in the options that u can tweak. In autogk u can select the data size and access hidden controls which then again have some impact on the video,
moreover through autogk and virtual dub i can even copy the 5.1 ch. surround to the avi, which sounds much better than a regular stereo.
So theres my opinion


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

Does xvid & divx format better than dat? How and why? Plz tell coz i'm new to these two formats.


----------



## dhruv990 (Feb 7, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Does xvid & divx format better than dat? How and why? Plz tell coz i'm new to these two formats.


Do you mean "are xvid and divx formats better than .dat"?
well .dat files are the files that are written onto vcd to make them work in vcd players.
Im not sure, but i think if you just burn the .dat files as they are they wont work on the dvd player, but if the dvd player is divx compatible, then the avi files(encoded through divx or xvid)burnt as data files(like in nero express) will play just fine.
moreoevr the quality of the dat file will be better than the xvid or divx because u are compressing the dat file to a smaller size through xvid or divx, hence there is bound to be some sort of quality loss, but the quality may remain the same if your output avi is as big as the dat files.
u can check out more at:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvid
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DivX
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_CD


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2009)

I have moved to H2.64 AVC for all my Video storage & use TMPGEnc Xpress 4 for all video conversion


----------



## dhruv990 (Feb 8, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I have moved to H2.64 AVC for all my Video storage & use TMPGEnc Xpress 4 for all video conversion



Well, that does give the best quality as compared xvid or divx, but is only compatible with dvd players that have mpeg-4 playback
wish i had an mpg-4 compliant dvd player


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

I suggest FFMPEG frontends like MediaCoder and SUPER to do the transcoding.
But the real question is WHY transcode .dat files to XviD ?


----------

